# Abused tortoises



## Tweeter066 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just went to Petsmart to buy a fogger and of course I had to look at there tortoises. I saw small enclosures made of glass and there were three and couldn't even turn around. I complained to some lady and she said they didn't need very much space. I wouldn't even house a baby in there sorry I don't have pictures didn't think to take any


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2013)

Don't get too upset by conditions in pet stores. This is not the permanent home for the tortoises. The store doesn't have the space to set tortoises up in large habitats for the short time they will be at the store. Hopefully, when they sell the tortoises they will give out care info.


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2013)

Small temporary holding tanks don't constitute "abuse" in my opinion. I would like to see them in something bigger, but I don't find it abusive.


----------



## tortoise_man1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I saw those tanks when I bought my tort, three torts in a 7 gallon tank they said she had only been there for a month. She was slow to do anything other than bask for a whole week. In my opinion they shouldn't sell tortoises in pet stores if they are going to be kept in those conditions. I was inexperienced at the time that I bought my tort but she is in good hands now and she is very happy.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 16, 2013)

Tom said:


> Small *temporary* holding tanks don't constitute "abuse" in my opinion. I would like to see them in something bigger, but I don't find it abusive.



I agree on this with Tom, sorry.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 17, 2013)

They do sell them quickly believe it or not. I like to share about TFO being available as a resource with the associates and then ask them to share with the buyers also, in the hopes that the tortoises will get the best care possible if they become members on the forum.


----------

